# Too good to be true? $90 for 48" 216watt T5 HO lighting system!



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

I found this on ebay for $90. Item Number is: 110477079686 What's the catch? It sounds too good to be true. Orginally I was planning to pay four times as much to get a similiar Tek or Catalina 4 bulb T5 fixture. Will this be enough lighting for a hi-tec 90 gallon? Currently I'm running Coralife aqualight 4x 65watt PC and I find underpowered. Has anyone have any experience with these? 

48" T5 Quad Deluxe 216W 4x 6700K Version(4x 54W)
Excellent for freshwater and planted aquariums. 
Fixture comes with 4x 6700K lamps.
Features:
Dimensions - 47.50” x 7.25” x 2.75” 
Brackets add 2.75" in height 
Supports 4x 54W T5 High Output lamps 
Supports 4x Bluemoon LED 
Supports standard T5 lamps 
216W total power 
Individual power cords for each function 
Black, non corrosive powder coated aluminum housing 
Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing 
Highly polished reflector 
Cooling Fan 
Mounting brackets flips up for convenience 
CE Certified 
Listing includes:
1x 48" T5 Quad fixture 
1x Mounting Bracket (Free Item*) 
4x 54W T5 HO lamps 6700K (Free Item*) 
4x LED (Free Item*)


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Brand is Odyssey
Known for mixed quality


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The bulbs are crammed too close to each other. That makes the fixture look narrow and sleek but without an individual reflector for each bulb a lot of the intensity is lost.

Other than that - yes, you do get what you pay for.

--Nikolay


----------



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. Would this still be higher intensity or to put it in another word, higher PAR value than my current 4x 65watt PC?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It will be brighter than a 2x65 PC.

But please be aware that the spectrum of the light bulbs is very important for the plants. Kelvins are not a good way to compare. Light intensity it not. Just be aware that more light could not be much better. But generally it is.

-Nikolay


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

I have that exact light from that exact seller and I am so far pleased (two weeks in or so). Theres no individual reflectors, but each circuit of two bulbs has its own. Im happy with the purchase, though cautious because of all the negative publicity. 

IMO, even if I have to replace it in a year, I can get something better and still feel I got my moneys worth. But when Im trying to buy better lights, a CO2 system, new substrate, ferts, etc. all at the same time, its not easy to buy a $300-$500 lighting kit. Once all my gear is bought, if I have to replace an item every now and then because I went with the budget products, thats more easily doable than all at once.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Ahura-sama said:


> Brand is Odyssey


this is a very good deal if you have fire insurance on your house. go for it.....


----------



## Blitzhill (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a fixture from that brand..it worked for six months and then I had to shake it (the whole lighting fixture) to make it come on. Even then it only worked sometimes


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

been thru 4 of them (odessey CFL & T5HO versions). the longest one lasted for me was 1 year. rest burned the ballasts out in as short as 2 weeks. its cheap, and you get what you pay for. the fire thing is an old issue from their first lights to come out, but i think they are past that, now they just fail......

get a catalina, i have switched all my smaller tanks to them and i am very happy with them. you at least get individual reflectors and good quality ballasts. i have teks as well, and while i love them, they are too expensive if you have alot of tanks to light.


----------

